# Army digital ACU camo vinyl



## Evo777 (Oct 17, 2009)

Has anyone found vinyl film for the new Army ACU Digital camo print design? My searches has many of the old type of camo design pattern and Imprintables has a greener shade digital design but not the more grayish color that I'm looking for which is the normal shade for Army.


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

i think that you have to join the army to get that stuff. ive only seen the imprintables stuff as well.


----------



## Evo777 (Oct 17, 2009)

buehrle said:


> i think that you have to join the army to get that stuff. ive only seen the imprintables stuff as well.


Not sure.. my friend said their other vendor is able to print it and I'm not sure if they are actually printing on blank vinyls or getting them pre-printed. Just have to find the source..


----------



## Evo777 (Oct 17, 2009)

This is the design for anyone that is unsure.


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

that was a joke.


----------



## Evo777 (Oct 17, 2009)

buehrle said:


> that was a joke.


haha I didn't realize. On another note, I did find Stahl's does offer the digital camo but only pre printed and in text. I need them in a roll to make my own cuts.


----------



## TXRock (Jul 5, 2010)

any updates on this? I have an Army and Border Patrol basketball teams that are interested in ordering some jerseys from me...


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

TXRock said:


> any updates on this? I have an Army and Border Patrol basketball teams that are interested in ordering some jerseys from me...


I have a suggestion that might work for, if you could find someone in your area with a Roland Versacam they could print the vinyl for you then you could cut it to your desired size/shape and apply....just an idea.

Of course this would require printable heat applied vinyl (which has a heavier hand) and a print ready file.

Hope this helps.


----------

